# My 55 Gallon Iwagumi 2



## kennkh (Jun 5, 2006)

I wasn't happy with my old 55 gallon iwagumi, so I moved some stuff around while keeping essentially the same rock positioning and plants. I like the resulting layout more than my old one, though I'd welcome any comments. Details about the tank are listed below. Thanks for letting me share.





























*Aquarium* / All-Glass 55 gal W48xD13xH21 (in) / 208 L W122xD32XH53 (cm)
*Lighting* / DIY AHsupply.com Kits, 2x 55W 7800K PC, 2x 13W 10000K, 2x variable white cold cathode
*Filtration* / Eheim 2217 Classic
*Substrate* / Quickrete All-Purpose Sand
*Hardscape* / "Sierra Madre" stones
*CO2* / Pressurized, PVC in-line reactor,knockoff ADA bubble counter at 4 bubbles per second
*Fertilizer* / EI Estimative Index
*Water Changes* / Once a week 50% tap water
*Water Conditions* / Water temperature: 77 degrees Fahrenheit / 25 degrees Celsius, pH: 6.5

*Plants*
- Hemianthus Callitrichoides
- Lilaeopsis novaezelandiae
- Eleocharis Vivipara

*Fauna*
- Sundadanio Axelrodi 'Blue'
- Otocinclus Affinis
- Caridina Multidentata
- Gyraulus sp., Physa fontinalis, Planorbarius corneus (snails)


----------



## algaehater (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks Great, How long did it take to get it looking this nice?


----------



## kennkh (Jun 5, 2006)

algaehater said:


> Looks Great, How long did it take to get it looking this nice?


Thanks algaehater, I started the tank in May 08 and it was pretty much "done" by September 08. It took me a while to find the fish though, no one seems to carry them in my area.

If you're interested, here is a picture of the tank right after planting in May 08:









And here it is in September 08 before adding fish:


----------



## voultou (Jul 3, 2008)

Really beautiful 

Just one comment : in my opinion, the curves (drawn by the plantation) are too linear and a bit too "clean" and parallel.


----------



## xavierj123 (Aug 24, 2008)

I think it's hard to get the curves right as you only have so much space with which to work. You could probably play with it all day and not get it any better. It looks great. We all search for the perfect design but "beauty is in the eyes of the holder".


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

i have been wanting to buy stones from ada, but i live in a hill in the pacifc in mexico, i just went yesterday to look for stones around my house and i found those the same stones for free, they are calc free, and nice shaped stones.
i 'm planing to make a igua gumi arrangement, i will post pics to show...
by the way nice nice aquarium.


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

very nice


----------



## kennkh (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for the comments voultou, xavierj123, hedson_25



xavierj123 said:


> I think it's hard to get the curves right as you only have so much space with which to work. You could probably play with it all day and not get it any better. It looks great. We all search for the perfect design but "beauty is in the eyes of the holder".


That's pretty much it. I tried to soften the transition with some dwarf hairgrass but there was too little space for it to grow to make a difference.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Beautiful tank, Ken.


----------



## kennkh (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks Gravy9

Edit: nevermind, my picture came back


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow this tank is beautiful!!!!!! Something I think I would like to do with my 55g tank.

How do you like your light? I'm thinking of getting maybe AHsupply.

Oh and what are all those white spots in the final photo all over the rocks.


----------



## kennkh (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for the comments thief.



> How do you like your light? I'm thinking of getting maybe AHsupply.


The AHsupply lights have been good to me, though I wish they used the bulbs with the more ubiquitous square pin ( :: ) connection rather than the straight pin ( .... ) connections so that I could try different kelvin bulbs. The 7800k bulbs they sell are pretty nice though. They also have a pretty hassle free warranty for their kits.



> Oh and what are all those white spots in the final photo all over the rocks.


Those are the snails I have crawling all over my tank


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

That's a very pleasing and well-done setup. Congrats!


----------



## kennkh (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks houseofcards.

Here is my tank with the overgrown vivipara, I really hate maintaining the stuff:









Here it is after I've run a comb over the Vivipara. This is how it usually looks, trimming all the individual tips takes way too long. I only do that when I want a nicer photo:


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

After reading about the comb it reminded me of the a thread I read somewhere... 

You know you're a plant geek if...
...you comb your aquarium plants.

Beautiful tank.


----------



## kennkh (Jun 5, 2006)

Tex Gal said:


> After reading about the comb it reminded me of the a thread I read somewhere...
> 
> You know you're a plant geek if...
> ...you comb your aquarium plants.
> ...


Hah, I guess I'm a plant geek then, though I don't know if that's something I should be proud of. Combing my plants. It is pretty strange I guess. Imagine if you saw someone doing that with their terrestrial plants. Anyway, thanks for the compliment Tex Gal.


----------

